# Rejuvenation of Lead acid batteries, Ni-MH batteries, and Ni-Cd batteries



## Truthbeknown (Sep 12, 2013)

There is a new battery technology. Lead acid batteries can now be used for a more indefinite period of time. It would not be surprising if people use the same lead acid batteries for up to 45 years. The best batteries for this new battery technology are flooded lead acid batteries. This is true because the flooded kind can be easily refilled with distilled water periodically as necessary. No other chemical or additive is needed. This technology is a game changer for the battery industry. 

I have always been on the search for the newest best energy source or energy device.

After many late nights scanning the internet for information on alternative energy and related companies and devices, I have finally found a brilliant site http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/ while searching alt energy devices on this site back in 2008 I ran across an inventor who had come up with a device which rejuvenates batteries. This rejuvenator can revive lead acid batteries, Nickle Cadmium batteries, and Nickle metal hydride batteries. They now have a full line of chargers. Sometimes one must just try it.

Finally I took the leap of faith. I purchased the 1AU charger. It is a one amp charger which rejuvenates NI-CD, NI-MH, and Smaller Lead Acid batteries It is their universal battery charger for small batteries from AAA to 24 volt 7 amp hour batteries. This is capable of reviving those batteries which don't hold much of a charge anymore. I have proved it to myself many times how beautifully this charger can rejuvenate batteries. My neighbor has many power tool batteries that he was going to recycle, but now that I am rejuvenating them for him, he is putting them back to full use. After about 3 to 5 charge and discharge cycles with the rejuvenator any nimh or nicd battery is basically as good as new. I have had less luck with the sealed lead acid batteries . This may be because most of the ones that I have tried to revive had too many shorts. I did have a few sealed lead acid batteries that have improved. 

I know a battery is fully rejuvenated when it charges cold (very efficient). This unique technology has no peers. It is levels above the common desulfators. My roomba battery, which I purchased used, could only hold a charge for a few minutes. It put off so much heat when I first rejuvenated it and now that it charges cold on the rejuvenator, the battery is as good as new. It runs and runs for about a half hour or so. I am so impressed with these chargers!!!! 

I now plan to purchase a 10AU rejuvenator in order to start a battery revival business. I really want to sell chargers for the company, but they are backordered one month. They simply can not keep up with demand. So I signed up to sell their e-videos. You can too. Here is a link to the e-videos: 

http://www.emediapress.com/go.php?offer=love4earth&pid=24&tid=love4earth 

Both videos are good. There is some overlap. The one about rejuvenation is helpful for if you want to start a battery rejuvenating business.
In the e-video battery secrets: Peter L. explains how the battery chemistry works and why sulfation happens and how it can be undone. He also explains how the rejuvenators completely desulfate batteries.

http://www.emediapress.com/go.php?offer=love4earth&pid=24&tid=love4earth 

You can buy battery rejuvenators at teslachargers.com, but there is some vital know how information in the e-videos expecially the rejuvenation video.


----------

